# R32 Nismo bumper vents



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking for some bumper vents. Car goes in for paint in the next couple of weeks and looking to replace the originals as they seem a bit fragile. Would prefer carbon ones. Any got any or can recommend where to get a set?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------

